# Quick knit baby booties and hat set, with or without Fair Isle pattern.



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This very cute little hat and booties set would make a great gift for the newborn. It is very quick to knit up and would be suitable for both the beginner or intermediate knitter. Hat and booties can have a lot of Fair Isle (pattern comes with full graphs for both sizes), or no Fair isle, which makes for a super quick knit. Booties can be knitted in a night.

SIZE - Approx. Birth - 3 months, 3- 9 months
Pattern Price US $4.73

Ravely store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-booties-and-hat-set-with-or-without-fair-isle-pattern---p016
Etsy store 
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/157213244/baby-hat-and-booties-set-with-or-without?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very sweet set! Love those adorable booties...

You have to remove the "s" after the "http" in your Etsy links, to make the link live and clickable. Otherwise it won't work. I fixed it for you this time! 

Very pretty pattern... thanks for offering it here.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the fair isle :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just love your designs! Just so precious!


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lovely pattern - I love the shape of the hat and the bootees are so cute


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Love these, but then again, love all your designs


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Very beautiful. I would love to know the pattern source for the blanket as well.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you.
My blanket pattern and all other patterns are available from
Ravely store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-booties-and-hat-set-with-or-without-fair-isl...
Etsy store 
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/157213244/baby-hat-and-booties-set-with-or-without?ref=sho...



knitwitconnie said:


> Very beautiful. I would love to know the pattern source for the blanket as well.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! Would be a great shower gift. Is the hat seamed or knitted on circulars?


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Love them xx


----------

